# Introducing ratties ~ a question!



## Dr.Green (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!
new member and my 1st post 

anyway, I have 2 big fat ratty boys that i adopted from Rattie Ratz, they are about a year old.

i recently adopted 2 little girlies from the animal shelter. they are about 3 mos. old and have just been spayed. they are finished healing and i thought it would be time to introduce them to the boys.

however, they girls REALLY dislike the boys... and they are VERY vocal about it! they squeak at them tons! they even try to scratch them and go at them with their front claws. i tried introducing them in a neutral place, but the girls just run away totally frightened.

is this normal? will the girls warm up to the boys over time?

thanks!
lauri g


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm told that you can put some vanilla on their heads and butts and then put them into the bathtub (but only two at once). The vanilla makes them smell the same, or something like that. 

Another thing you might try is similar to the sleeve-in-the-cage trick. Take two pieces of cloth and place one in each cage for a night where you are sure it will get stepped on or even scent marked. Then switch them, so that the girls get to smell the boys and vice versa.


----------



## Dr.Green (Dec 11, 2006)

ooh, i will try that, thanks!

i also heard to switch them into each others cages... i did for a few hours, maybe i should try it overnight.

i'm just wondering if it usually takes this long or if other people's rats liked or disliked each other immediately.


----------

